# ASRock and ASUS: Mythbust



## btarunr (Aug 29, 2011)

ASRock and ASUS are in no way related. Just saying.


----------



## heky (Aug 29, 2011)

btarunr said:


> ASRock and ASUS are in no way related. Just saying.



Ofcourse they are, Asus is the parent company of AsRock!


----------



## SkullFox (Aug 29, 2011)

heky said:


> Ofcourse they are, Asus is the parent company of AsRock!





btarunr said:


> ASRock and ASUS are in no way related. Just saying.


yeah thats right ASrock was created by asus to be a low cost option to clients (in the start you could find mobos with 2 types of ram or VGA + PCIe), but, it has gained so much hype that is now competing with asus.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 29, 2011)

heky said:


> Ofcourse they are, Asus is the parent company of AsRock!



No, it isn't.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 29, 2011)

heky said:


> Ofcourse they are, Asus is the parent company of AsRock!





SkullFox said:


> yeah thats right ASrock was created by asus to be a low cost option to clients (in the start you could find mobos with 2 types of ram or VGA + PCIe), but, it has gained so much hype that is now competing with asus.





btarunr said:


> No, it isn't.



btarunr is wrong, ASRock was a spin off of Asus and Asus is their parent company.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASRock

EDIT: Ugh, in my haste and early morning groginess I just completely overlooked the right side of the wiki. Turns out Asus is their parent company. God I need more sleep.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 29, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> btarunr is wrong, ASRock was a spin off of Asus and Asus is their parent company.
> 
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASRock
> 
> EDIT: Ugh, in my haste and early morning groginess I just completely overlooked the right side of the wiki. Turns out Asus is their parent company. God I need more sleep.



Wikipedia is wrong. ASUStek was holding ASRock, but then ASUStek itself broke up to ASUStek and Pegatron. Pegatron allows its brand ASRock to engage in competition with ASUStek's motherboards in all segments (value-thru-enthusiast). That's why recently, you're seeing ASRock come up with motherboards competitive with ASUS in all consumer segments. 

So no, I made my posts in present-tense, I am right, that Wikipedia article is obsolete.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 29, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Wikipedia is wrong. ASUStek was holding ASRock, but then ASUStek itself broke up to ASUStek and Pegatron. Pegatron allows its brand ASRock to engage in competition with ASUStek's motherboards in all segments (value-thru-enthusiast). That's why recently, you're seeing ASRock come up with motherboards competitive with ASUS in all consumer segments.
> 
> So no, I made my posts in present-tense, I am right, that Wikipedia article is obsolete.



Haven't had a chance to reply because I'm at work, but I read that shortly after I posted my original post. Should have known better, but it was still early and I was le tired.


----------



## SkullFox (Aug 30, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Wikipedia is wrong. ASUStek was holding ASRock, but then ASUStek itself broke up to ASUStek and Pegatron. Pegatron allows its brand ASRock to engage in competition with ASUStek's motherboards in all segments (value-thru-enthusiast). That's why recently, you're seeing ASRock come up with motherboards competitive with ASUS in all consumer segments.
> 
> So no, I made my posts in present-tense, I am right, that Wikipedia article is obsolete.



hell, for some reason the two logos still have the same design...

anyway check it out:

"Asrock is a motherboard brand owned by the world's biggest motherboard maker Asustek Computer Inc, targeting entry-level products to avoid competition with its parent company.
But, the five-year-old company said last week that it planned to shift its focus to middle-range and high-end products to boost profits as growth in the low-end area slows amid rising competition from Hon Hai Precision Industry Co and Elitegroup Computer Systems Co."


----------



## btarunr (Aug 30, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> hell, for some reason the two logos still have the same design...
> 
> anyway check it out:
> 
> ...



That's outdated info. ASRock runs under Pegatron, which broke away from ASUStek.


----------



## SkullFox (Aug 31, 2011)

Altered said:


> But the ASRock ASUS discussion in this very thread proves this. ASRock hasn't been with ASUS for years but people still believe they are owned by ASUS which is false. If people still miss things like that what are they not understanding or missing about the features or performance of these boards.  And they vote and the end result is as murky as it was before it started.



ASrock is a standalone company, but, it still is connected to Asus, thats what I meant.
ASrock and Asus are part of a big group of companies - a Conglomerate (I think that's how they call it).

They share technologies and they have strategies to complement each other.


----------



## heky (Aug 31, 2011)

Exactly, even if Asrock is not owen by Asus anymore, they are still conected to Asus!!! I mean even the chairman of AsRock used to work for Asus(one of the co-founders). So please stop denying AsRock and Asus are connected.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 31, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> ASrock is a standalone company, but, it still is connected to Asus, thats what I meant.



It is not connected one bit. It was, it is not now. Not one cent moves from one company to the other, not one blueprint changes hands between them.


----------



## heky (Aug 31, 2011)

Pegatron is a Asus spin-off,

"Asus is spinning off its MoBo and Video Card operation Pegatron Technologies which will be complete in july 2010.

The Parent company ASUSTek will then dive head first into the preconfigured PCs and Laptops/Netbooks to compete against HP, Dell and others. The reason for that obviously is to continue to sell those hardware products to competitors for their products. ASRock is to fill the mainstream segment that the ASUS brand will leave open.

*Which means that alot of ASUS boards will eventually have ASRock printed on them with new model numbers.* Their other stuff like cases and non PC stuff will be handled by Unihan, the 2nd spinoff."
Asus still outsources 30% of its motherboards to Pegatron.


----------



## Altered (Aug 31, 2011)

All I know is what I read online and things I have read like below tell me different.



> After the 1st of June, 2010, Pegatron will be formally independent company and will produce mainboards and other computers or components for Asustek solely on contract basis. In practice, this means that Asus will cease to own manufacturing capacities and will concentrate on selling its branded devices. source



I feel quite confident btarunr is in the know more than me but from what I can tell these are 2 totally separate companies.   I worked for a company that was spun off and if it is anything like what our company went through you can forget any financial handouts much less any thing else. The parent company usually spins you off (dumps you) to get rid of you. They are trying to refocus on what they want to be involved with not someone they kicked to the curb.


----------



## heky (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, but Asus still outsources 30% of its motherboards to Pegatron. So they are conected, that was the point being made. Not that they are the same company!


----------



## btarunr (Aug 31, 2011)

heky said:


> Yes, but Asus still outsources 30% of its motherboards to Pegatron. So they are conected, that was the point being made. Not that they are the same company!



Pegatron is an OEM and whitebox manufacturer like PC Partner, Pegatron makes motherboards for ASUS, among many other clients. That doesn't make ASRock and ASUS connected in any way.

PC Partner manufactures graphics cards for several AIB/AIC partners. That doesn't in any way make those AIBs "connected to" or "sister companies of" Sapphire or ZOTAC, which are brands owned by PC Partner.


----------



## heky (Aug 31, 2011)

"Asustek has informed the Taiwanese Stock Exchange that it will completely spin off its motherboard and graphics card *subsidiary*, Pegatron, in July 2010. The *split* is driven by the *parent* company's desire to continue its competition against the likes of HP and Dell under the ASUS brandname, while still collecting ODM and motherboard orders from those same companies for its manufacturing business.

Ill stop discussing this with you now, its completely off-topic, and we will have to just agree to dissagree.

It was all made that way becouse of conflict of interest.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 31, 2011)

Pegatron *was* an ASUS subsidiary. It is no more one, ASRock and ASUS *are not* (since 2010) related. That wasn't my original point in post #10, either. I spoke in present-tense.


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 1, 2011)

btarunr said:


> It is not connected one bit. It was, it is not now. Not one cent moves from one company to the other, not one blueprint changes hands between them.


 what proof do you have of this...



btarunr said:


> Pegatron is an OEM and whitebox manufacturer like PC Partner, *Pegatron makes motherboards for ASUS,* among many other clients. *That doesn't make ASRock and ASUS connected in any way.*.



Is it just me or did you just contradicted yourself in the same sentence...

why is it so difficult to accept that one company can have influence in another. they should have the same owners anyway. they divided the companies, but, the owners remain the same... 

you have for example:
Volkswagen, Audi, SEAT, Škoda, Lamborghini, Bentley Motors, Bugatti are all different companies but the owners are the same, they share factories and parts for their autos.



harambasha said:


> mATX not coming in question?
> 
> mATX has 1 advantage over all ATXes and it's.. smaller size  Well easier to carry around for LAN parties!
> 
> ...



mATX are normally boards just like the big brothers, but, with less features... so, not the best in the universe.


----------



## heky (Sep 1, 2011)

Finally someone who understands what i am trying to say!!!


----------



## Altered (Sep 1, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> why is it so difficult to accept that one company can have influence in another. they should have the same owners anyway. they divided the companies, but, the owners remain the same...
> 
> you have for example:
> Volkswagen, Audi, SEAT, Škoda, Lamborghini, Bentley Motors, Bugatti are all different companies but the owners are the same, they share factories and parts for their autos.


Two companies *can* have the same owner but in this case I see no reference to this what so ever. I do see where I quoted and referenced in my previous post where clearly it points to the contrary. So if you sell something why would you think the seller would still have control of anything? The employees were ASUS employees before June 1 2010 so yes ASUS influence is there but it was 2 years ago. 
With all the posted articles and information on the net saying they are no longer one of the same I do not understand where the information is coming from that they are still working from under the same ownership or trading information. Please some one post legit sources to prove they are owned by the same company or they are sharing resources? I am just asking not trying to argue. At this point assumptions and claims are made but I see nothing showing otherwise.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 1, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> Is it just me or did you just contradicted yourself in the same sentence...



It's just you. You have no understanding of how the foundry business works, or what constitutes to being a "connection between two companies".

NVIDIA and AMD make their GPUs from the same foundry (TSMC). That makes them "connected" and "sister companies" by your definition.

Sapphire and Zotac: now those are sister companies, not only do they share a foundry, but are owned by it (PC Partner).


----------



## heky (Sep 1, 2011)

btarunr said:


> It's just you. You have no understanding of how the foundry business works, or what constitutes to being a "connection between two companies".
> 
> NVIDIA and AMD make their GPUs from the same foundry (TSMC). That makes them "connected" and "sister companies" by your definition.
> 
> Sapphire and Zotac: now those are sister companies, not only do they share a foundry, but are owned by it (PC Partner).



Its not the same, NVIDIA and AMD are not connected with the same foundry. But AMD and Global Foundries are connected, since it used to be AMD. Its exactly the same with ASUS and Pegatron, it was the same company. They only parted to avoid conflict of interest!!! Why do you think ASUS spun-off Pegatron? Becouse they needed money? No i dont think so!


----------



## harambasha (Sep 1, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> mATX are normally boards just like the big brothers, but, with less features... so, not the best in the universe.



Not in universe but on earth 

what features are you missing form Gene-Z or ED55 ? some PCI ports alrite but something else?


----------



## majestic12 (Sep 1, 2011)

heky said:


> Its not the same, NVIDIA and AMD are not connected with the same foundry. But AMD and Global Foundries are connected, since it used to be AMD. Its exactly the same with ASUS and Pegatron, it was the same company. They only parted to avoid conflict of interest!!! Why do you think ASUS spun-off Pegatron? Becouse they needed money? No i dont think so!



They (AMD and Nvidia) both use(d) TSMC for higher-end GPUs.  Same foundry dude.   Google it if you don't believe it!  Same foundry doesn't translate into the same company.


----------



## heky (Sep 1, 2011)

Wtf are you talking about?I`m not talking about TSMC. Read the post, and dont speak if you cant read!


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2011)

heky said:


> Its not the same, NVIDIA and AMD are not connected with the same foundry. But AMD and Global Foundries *are connected, since it used to be *AMD. Its exactly the same with ASUS and Pegatron, *it was the same company*. They only parted to avoid conflict of interest!!! Why do you think ASUS spun-off Pegatron? Becouse they needed money? No i dont think so!



Again you're talking in past-tense. My post (#9) was presnt-tense, you argued about their past connection, then tried to fit in the foundry angle (that ASUS continues to seek manufacturing from Pegatron and so they're somehow connected), and now you're back to the "past" argument. 

Try to dispute the following sentence:

"ASRock and ASUS are motherboard vendors completely independent of each other."


----------



## erixx (Sep 2, 2011)

I understand, although more facts would be nice. Like directors names and engeneers names that played/play a main role.

Still funny that being totally unrelated NOW, they didn't change their logo one bit (ASRock). Maybe the marketng department told them so 

Thanks for reviving this one BTARUNR!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

sorry bta you are still wrong
asrock is STILL a associate of Pegatron
http://www.pegatroncorp.com/company/businessOperation.php
pegatron "owns" the "OEM" for both Asus AND Asrock and a few others


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> sorry bta you are still wrong
> asrock is STILL a associate of Pegatron
> http://www.pegatroncorp.com/company/businessOperation.php
> pegatron "owns" the "OEM" for both Asus AND pegatron



Where did I deny that?

ASUStek and Pegatron became separate entities.
ASRock is run by Pegatron, which is a separate entity from ASUStek.
How do you connect ASUS and ASRock in present-tense based on the above two statements?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Janu...-Results-for-ASRock-and-Pegatron-184025.shtml


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2011)

erixx said:


> I understand, although more facts would be nice. Like directors names and engeneers names that played/play a main role.



http://www.asrock.com/general/about.asp?cat=Organization



OneMoar said:


> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Janu...-Results-for-ASRock-and-Pegatron-184025.shtml



And? How are you fitting that in this discussion?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

take a look at some of the patents owned by the board members 
http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/people/people.asp?ticker=4938:TT 

and there involvement in the development of various bits of hardware


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 2, 2011)

_grabs popcorn..._


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

at a consumer level no asrock and asus are different things .. however at the "businessmen" level they are very much related


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.faqs.org/patents/inventor/tung-taipei-4/
/steals some of vipers popcorn


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok.  I just called ASRock and talked to one of their sales people.  He told me that officially they are not connected. However they have the same chairman and Asus does own shares in Pegatron.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> http://www.faqs.org/patents/inventor/tung-taipei-4/
> /steals some of vipers popcorn



IP is licensed, cross-licensed widely between completely independent companies.

The archaic definition of "ASRock and ASUS *are related*" that I'm trying to bust here is that "ASUS is a parent of ASRock." That is no longer a fact.


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 2, 2011)

Wether they are related or not. I like my ASrock p67 fata1ity board


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2011)

The objective of this mythbust exercise is to convince people to stop seeing ASRock as a "_subsidiary of ASUS that focuses on value motherboards_". It's not anymore. ASRock is now a full-fledged motherboard manufacturer that targets all market segments.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

btarunr said:


> IP is licensed, cross-licensed widely between completely independent companies.
> 
> The archaic definition of "ASRock and ASUS *are related*" that I'm trying to bust here is that "ASUS is a parent of ASRock." That is no longer a fact.



several of the board members are still ACTIVELY involved development of tech used on asus and ASRock boards so while on the stock exchange they may be unrelated. much of the tech and "Intellectual property" [god I die a little every time I use that phrase] is shared between the two


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 2, 2011)

btarunr said:


> The objective of this mythbust exercise is to convince people to stop seeing ASRock as a "_subsidiary of ASUS that focuses on value motherboards_". It's not anymore. ASRock is now a full-fledged motherboard manufacturer that targets all market segments.



I understand what you're trying to say but doesn't that fact that Asus has shares in the company that runs ASRock mean that they can influence them in some way?

For example.  If things start going bad for ASRock, as a shareholder, I'd be like WTF is going on here!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 2, 2011)

Just think of them now as bizarro world Asus. That's the impression you get using their UEFI. Similar but not quite as nice.


----------



## erixx (Sep 2, 2011)

hehe, just to redefine your (re)definition): Just because children go and live their own lifes, make their own money and are fully independent of their parents....

Their parents are still and forever 'parents' 

But of course, in corporate-land it does not even closely mean the same as parentship between living beings...


----------



## Ross211 (Sep 2, 2011)

I  my ASRock Z68 Pro3-M


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I understand what you're trying to say but doesn't that fact that Asus has shares in the company that runs ASRock mean that they can influence them in some way?
> 
> For example.  If things start going bad for ASRock, as a shareholder, I'd be like WTF is going on here!



+1 BUT
the core of my argument is that this is no differnt from brand name vrs NON brandname
while tylenol is a BRAND name for Acetaminophen so is equate while they are not made by the same people the drug does the same thing and the drug "Acetaminophen" was developed by the same people as BOTH "equate" and "tylenol" ARE "Acetaminophen"


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 2, 2011)

ASRock competes directly with ASUS in the motherboard department (up to high-end products) and they are doing very well lately so it would be a bit odd for both companies to have the same owners.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> ASRock competes directly with ASUS in the motherboard department (up to high-end products) and they are doing very well lately so it would be a bit odd for both companies to have the same owners.



and yes they do and no its not odd 
if you control/influence your competition you can control the market 
that's business 101
the term "owners" is not really accurate shareholder is more like it [No corporation really has a "OWNER"]
the executives I listed have stakes in just about every chip company in asia


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bta stop trying to convince people and post some links to some data.

Problem solved.



I was under the impression from a legal perspective they were separate companies now too.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Bta stop trying to convince people and post some links to some data.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> ...



+1
legally there different companies but "behind the scenes" the same group of people have a hand in running stuff / developing stuff / harvesting  IP 's


----------



## Altered (Sep 2, 2011)

When you take a contract as a design and manufacturing service company, which is what PEGATRON CORP does, it is binding. It would be quite arrogant to have a business working under the table sharing secrets would it not. 

Since ASUSTeK is only interested in high end boards wouldn't it be a disadvantage (piss poor business decision) to go giving out freely their RnD to ASRock a totally separate company that is now competing against them with mid to high end boards? 

What I find amazing that no one is talking about is ASUSTeK getting out of manufacturing. So now they will/are contracting out their boards to be built by a manufacturing service company.  


> Asustek Computer, the world’s largest maker of mainboards, has decided to completely spin off its mainboards and graphics cards manufacturing arm Pegatron Technologies, the company said this week. The move will allow *Asus to become more competitive in terms of branding, but will further withdraw the firm from the actual manufacturing.*


http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/mainbo...pin_Off_Pegatron_Technologies_Completely.html

So you pay top dollar for a board built by ASRock Inc. parent Co. with a ASUS sticker.  I just don't see anyone complaining about it.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Ok.  I just called ASRock and talked to one of their sales people.  He told me that officially they are not connected. However they have the same chairman and Asus does own shares in Pegatron.
> 
> Hope this helps!!



Did anyone read this?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

Altered said:


> When you take a contract as a design and manufacturing service company, which is what PEGATRON CORP does, it is binding. It would be quite arrogant to have a business working under the table sharing secrets would it not.
> 
> Since ASUSTeK is only interested in high end boards wouldn't it be a disadvantage (piss poor business decision) to go giving out freely their RnD to ASRock a totally separate company that is now competing against them with mid to high end boards?
> 
> ...


DING!


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I understand what you're trying to say but doesn't that fact that Asus has shares in the company that runs ASRock mean that they can influence them in some way?
> 
> For example.  If things start going bad for ASRock, as a shareholder, I'd be like WTF is going on here!



Now that is a valid point. ASUS does have some leverage over ASRock as a shareholder of Pegatron, but consider this: 
ASRock is the third biggest motherboard vendor in terms of sales link
ASRock and ASUS have some IP cross-licensed link
Pegatron manufactures for ASUS link
It's extremely difficult to find a foundry partner in Taiwan. Taiwan's foundries and whitebox manufacturers have the best Cost-performance and efficiency in the industry, and the foundries are occupied to an extant that even the great Samsung Electronics finds it difficult to seek a foundry-partner in Taiwan, and has to look for one in Mainland China link
If ASUS destabilizes Pegatron, it stands to lose
So while there is some leverage, I still think ASUS and ASRock are largely independent and competitive to each other, beyond being independent on paper.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

meh you underestimate how much "leverage" is used in asia to get things done 
I am sure if the CEO of asrock called asustek up and said hey I got these new chips I want on YOUR boards they would jump


----------



## Altered (Sep 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I understand what you're trying to say but doesn't that fact that Asus has shares in the company that runs ASRock mean that they can influence them in some way?
> 
> For example.  If things start going bad for ASRock, as a shareholder, I'd be like WTF is going on here!





Unless ASUS has majority shares (and it does not) hence they are no longer owned by ASUS then they are along for the ride pretty much. That was a risk of going on your own when being spun off, sink or swim baby! 

And would you call someone who no longer owns/controls you to discuss your new business problems?


Our company went through this twice and being spun off can leave a bad taste in some board members who are actually running the business. CEO's are not almighty powerful no matter what some seem to believe.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

you need to stop thinking like a strait business man and start thinking like a crooked one  
over there everything is neatly controlled by a inner balance of corporate "fixing" games


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

example if I know my former colleague has something I need and he needs something I have and the end result would be more/stabler profits for everyone ? why not ?


----------



## Altered (Sep 2, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> example if I know my former colleague has something I need and he needs something I have and the end result would be more/stabler profits for everyone ? why not ?



You may know that but you have to convince the board of this. One position doesnt ultimately have power in large corporations.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

Altered said:


> You may know that but you have to convince the board of this. One position doesnt ultimately have power in large corporations.



it does when the co-founder'S/former MSH's of both are the same


----------



## n-ster (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I feel stupid, I didn't even know this happened >.> I didn't spread any misinformation though so I am relieved at that

From what I have seen, ASUS owns 25% of Pegatron and I also saw something about some ASUS directors involved in Pegatron or something

From what I understand so far, ASUS and AsRock aren't 100% related anymore, but ASUS still has SOME decision power in AsRock. So ASUS would be thrilled if AsRock does very good as long as it doesn't eat into ASUS' marketshare too much, but AsRock is 100% a competitor to ASUS.

AsRock would be happy if ASUS were to weaken, while ASUS would be happy if AsRock does well without stepping on their toes too much


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Well I feel stupid, I didn't even know this happened >.> I didn't spread any misinformation though so I am relieved at that
> 
> From what I have seen, ASUS owns 25% of Pegatron and I also saw something about some ASUS directors involved in Pegatron or something
> 
> ...



EXACTLY
its a web of share holders / interests and control 
I think we are done here gentlemen


----------



## werez (Sep 2, 2011)

Asrock is just a brand . Pegatron is the real manufacturer here . Al these "high-end" mobos that you see lately branded ASROCK are manufactured by Pegatron .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2011)

ya n those boards are really robust, What id like to see is some overclocking numbers out of AsRock Models n see where they fit in with Asus, Gigabyte and MSI


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 2, 2011)

harambasha said:


> Not in universe but on earth
> 
> what features are you missing form Gene-Z or ED55 ? *some PCI ports alrite* but something else?



exactly... if you are missing some pci ports you become lesser than the big brother.



Altered said:


> Please some one post legit sources to prove they are owned by the same company or they are sharing resources?


Ok than, put some sources that say they are not sharing anything.



erixx said:


> Still funny that being totally unrelated NOW, they didn't change their logo one bit (ASRock). Maybe the marketng department told them so


yes!!! my point exactly. It wouldn't make sense in a marketing view. 



Crap Daddy said:


> ASRock competes directly with ASUS in the motherboard department (up to high-end products) and they are doing very well lately so it would be a bit odd for both companies to have the same owners.



I give you some examples....
-Agco Corporation owns 4 Agricultural tractors companies and they are all connected now: Massey-Ferguson, Fendt, Challenger and Valtra.

-Volkswagen Group owns:
Cars - VW, Audi, Seat, Skoda, Lamborghini, Bentley, Bugatti.
Trucks - VW and Scania
and on top of that it has major interests in: Porsche, MAN and Suzuki.

------


Asustek has been divided and thats it. The part of the companies (Asus and Pegatron) that is not of public ownership is still in the hands of the asus founders


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2011)

at one point of Time AsRock was a subsidiary of ASUS, that no longer exists as AsRock is its own company competing with the other board makers


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2011)

Hes just trying to say like Pegatron and ASUS are 2 separate entities but sometimes Pegatron make boards for ASUS almost like contracting out Pegatron, Pegatrons brand is now ASRock and its no longer an ASUS brand.

If im wrong correct me but that is how i understand it.

ADIDAS have shares in FC Bayern Munchen and make their kits yet they dont own them or have any business making decisions in the company. ASUS have shares in Pegatron a bit like how ADIDAS have shares in Bayern. I mean i can own shares in a company if i wanted to.

Its different to a Conglomerate where a company owns other companies which own many brands, which is a big parent chain.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2011)

its just like Foxconn...


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Hes just trying to say like Pegatron and ASUS are 2 separate entities but sometimes Pegatron make boards for ASUS almost like contracting out Pegatron, Pegatrons brand is now ASRock and its no longer an ASUS brand.
> 
> If im wrong correct me but that is how i understand it.
> 
> ...



not the same thing... adidas bought bayern's shares. Pegatron is a part of Asus that has become independent in legal terms.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> its just like Foxconn...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn
They make ipods and ipads! Yeah i guess its a little like Foxconn.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> not the same thing... adidas bought bayern's shares. Pegatron is a part of Asus that has become independent in legal terms.



Hows that any different? ASUS dont wholly own Pegatron. Its 2 separately trading companies no?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2011)

ASRock listed under 3515, 
AsusTek 2357
Pegatron 4938 in Taiwan Stock Exchange, so for all intents and purposes from the financial point of view they are all separate companies. 

In Asus's latest financials I can find (2010), it listed that ASRock is a subsidary of Asus until May 31 2010. Before selling their stake on the abovesaid date, Asus owned 58.65% of ASRock. Pegatron is the same case, but Asus still holds 24.45% of Pegatron Shares. 

http://www.corpasia.net/taiwan/2357...port in English_BagG4ynHEGtD_5dgIyjpNELHA.pdf

Pegatron owns some ASRock shares, but quantity not specified
http://www.pegatroncorp.com/download/FinancialStatements_2011_2Q_eng.pdf

So right now we have a Asus having some control over Pegatron (their main manufacturer), and Pegatron have some interest in ASRock (I cannot find how much this is). Regardless, this means that Asus and ASRock is effectively seperate entities from the business entity. The reason why Asus still have some shares in Pegatron is to "maintain good relations" with their main manufacturing partner.

In the engineering sense however, it might be the case that Asus and ASRock trade their engineers around to maintain a flexible working force, or it might be completely separate, I cannot find anything which supports either view. 

People who says that "oh but Mr. X sits on ASRock's board and he used to be the Y of Asus board" is completely in the dark about corporate world, Chairmen and board members regularly trade their seats around, for example HP's Mark Hurd went to work with Oracle after he sexually assaulted someone.

TL;DR Bta is right but he is no good in explaining the position in the clearest way. Also, we need information on how much Pegatron owns ASRock, otherwise this "discussion" will not go forward.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I find ur final line funny FourStaff


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Also, we need information on how much Pegatron owns ASRock, otherwise this "discussion" will not go forward.



ASRock is fully owned by Pegatron.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20091214PD206.html


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2011)

btarunr said:


> ASRock is fully owned by Pegatron.
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20091214PD206.html



Sounds like ASRock is fully owned by Pegatron it seems, but it might be a weird case of "I only own a small percentage of ASRock but with some fancy agreement I am going to use ASRock as my main brand".


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 2, 2011)

So Asus has 25% ownership of Pegatron... and Pegatron owns ASRock outright? Despite them being listed as separate entities that seems to be a pretty solid link. Asus at the least could have a very heavy influence on ASRock if they choose to.


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

PEGA Design and Engineering is Pegatron's design team that was *originally* branched off from the *Asustek design team*. The PEGA D&E helps Pegatron's clients with product development, including market research, conceptualization, product design, materials study and production.

So much for not being related, and btarunr`s statement about not haveing the same technologies and blueprints! Its the same people!!!

Oh and btarunr, the whole talk was about Asus and AsRock being connected, not if Asus is the parent company.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2011)

heky said:


> PEGA Design and Engineering is Pegatron's design team that was *originally* branched off from the *Asustek design team*. The PEGA D&E helps Pegatron's clients with product development, including market research, conceptualization, product design, materials study and production.
> 
> So much for not being related, and btarunr`s statement about not haveing the same technologies and blueprints! Its the same people!!!
> 
> Oh and btarunr, the whole talk was about Asus and AsRock being connected, not if Asus is the parent company.



No sir, you are wrong there. While Pegatron was originally spun off from Asus, they are not related now. ExxonMobil and Chevron was originally one company but they are now competing against each other pretty fiercely. Asus and Pegatron might have the same tech and blueprints at once, but unless the engineering department have some sort of collaboration right now they are not going to have the same products, and this is quite visible from the difference in their products. This whole talk was to clarify a previous misconception that ASRock is part of AsusTek, not "the whole talk was about Asus and AsRock being connected"


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 2, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> its just like Foxconn...





MilkyWay said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn
> They make ipods and ipads! Yeah i guess its a little like Foxconn.


You missed the point, Foxconn manufactures Gigabyte motherboards (low-end, at least). OH NOES!! Does this mean that Foxconn is the parent company of Gigabyte?!?!? *No.*
Also, jetway/sapphire/evga motherboards share the same manufacturer. It's all contracts.


heky said:


> PEGA Design and Engineering is Pegatron's design team that was *originally* branched off from the *Asustek design team*. The PEGA D&E helps Pegatron's clients with product development, including market research, conceptualization, product design, materials study and production.
> 
> So much for not being related, and btarunr`s statement about not haveing the same technologies and blueprints! Its the same people!!!
> 
> Oh and btarunr, the whole talk was about Asus and AsRock being connected, not if Asus is the parent company.


So, if you move from one company to another, with completely different contracts, this still means you still have obligations with the previous manufacturer? I think not.
If it were like that, DFI could call their guys from the LanParty R&D team back anytime, since some of them are now working elsewhere.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 2, 2011)

OK, does MSI get any benefits if Gigabyte sells a lot of motherboards?  No.

Does Asus get any benefits if ASRock sells a lot of motherboards? Yes

That's how I see it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Does Asus get any benefits if ASRock sells a lot of motherboards? Yes



How so? Through the 25% Pegatron holdings? I think Asus will benefit much more if they sold more of their boards without ASRock encroaching on their market.


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> So, if you move from one company to another, with completely different contracts, this still means you still have obligations with the previous manufacturer? I think not.
> If it were like that, DFI could call their guys from the LanParty R&D team back anytime, since some of them are now working elsewhere.



Its different, if you move to another company, or if the same company devides itself and changes the name, voila we are no longer connected!



> How so? Through the 25% Pegatron holdings? I think Asus will benefit much more if they sold more of their boards without ASRock encroaching on their market.



You still dont get it, you make more money if you sell same products under 2 different names, becouse you can target different audiences.



> This whole talk was to clarify a previous misconception that ASRock is part of AsusTek, not "the whole talk was about Asus and AsRock being connected"



Not true, btarunr established the fact that it is not part of Asustek directly, but the whole point was if they are connected!!!Which they clearly are!


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2011)

heky said:


> You still dont get it, you make more money if you sell same products under 2 different names, becouse you can target different audiences.



I know branding differences, for example Holden in Australia = Vauxhall in UK = Opel = Chevy. However, I fail to see similarities between Asus's and ASRock's products. An example of rebadging between Asus and ASRock would be helpful here.



heky said:


> Not true, btarunr established the fact that it is not part of Asustek directly, but the whole point was if they are connected!!!Which they clearly are!



I fail to see the connection, so I am probably blind. Please clarify with proofs, thanks.


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

If i have a company with 100 engineers, and decide to part the company in 2, each haveing 50 of MY engineers, but still makeing the same products, does that mean the companies are no longer connected?



_JP_ said:


> I fail to see similarities between Asus's and ASRock's products. An example of rebadging between Asus and ASRock would be helpful here.


Why would there need to be a rebranding, they can make different products, to target different audiences. Is it so hard to understand?


----------



## caleb (Sep 2, 2011)

You guys are messing it too much. The fact that Asus decided to split stuff into completly other company does not mean its seperate /will ever be/. For market it is a diffrent company but within it it will be same HR, same administration, same buildings etc just different labels on their doors . 

I used to be employeed by TP S.A. member of TP Group in which there also is Orange mobile.
Now my company is called Orange Customer Service and we service both clients of TP and Orange, plus any other company that wishes to outsource its after sales support to us 
Because my company has nothing to telecomunications there are no boundries to any client in that market. Here you have another child created that will do OEM's and will sell them for ASUS and maybe other companies who knows ? This way they can sell to other companies on same rules they will sell on ASUS for $$ but I don't think you can say its 100% independant company from ASUS.


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2011)

heky said:


> If i have a company with 100 engineers, and decide to part the company in 2, each haveing 50 of MY engineers, but still makeing the same products, does that mean the companies are no longer connected?



Take a look at my Standard Oil example, Motorola and Western Digital, Lenovo and IBM, etc. Why would the two companies be connected? Maybe on friendship level, but certainly not on professional level. This was what happened: 
1. Asus boss: "Hmm, we need a budget line. Lets create ASRock. Team B, you are now officially working for ASRock, but don't worry you are still part of us"
2. Asus boss: "Hmm, company is getting too big and complicated. Lets get sell ASRock and other parts for monies! Oh, and keep some Pegatron shares so that they cannot screw with our manufacturing. ASRock, you are on your own now, not part of us anymore" <- This happened on May/June 2010
3. Asus and ASRock are now separate entities, each with their own products and engineering team and so on. 

How did you manage to see both as connected I don't know. If you are talking about making same products, you can call Samsung and Apple connected because Samsung played a big part in designing the initial iPhone and still have a hand in quite a few bits and pieces in iPhone. Are they connected? Not really, they are busy suing each other's ass off.



caleb said:


> The fact that Asus decided to split stuff into completly other company does not mean its seperate /will ever be/. For market it is a diffrent company but within it it will be same HR, same administration, same buildings etc just different labels on their doors.



Proof?


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

Pegatron is an Asus spin-off, Asus didnt sell Asrock to pegatron, get you facts strait!


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Hows that any different? ASUS dont wholly own Pegatron. Its 2 separately trading companies no?



you don't need to own 100% of one thing to call it your own.

Bill gates doesn't wholly own M$ but you can say that M$ is owned by Bill Gates.


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

In January 2010, Pegatron's then parent company Asustek announced a plan to spin off and to transfer its long term equity investment in Pegatron to its *wholly owned* subsidiary, Pegatron International Investment Co., Ltd. On June 10, 2010, Pegatron merged with Pegatron International.

Asus is the owner of Pegatron International Investment Co., Ltd. It *OWNS* it *WHOLLY*!!!Why else would you transfer your long term equity investment to another company?


----------



## Altered (Sep 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I fail to see the connection, so I am probably blind. Please clarify with proofs, thanks.



I think the confusion with some is the fact ASRock originally a subsidiary of Asustek(ASUS) kept its name when it was spun off as a independent company. Completely backed up with numerous article links.

I also think the confusion with some is the term *spin off*. 


> *What Does Spinoff Mean*?
> The creation of an independent company through the sale or distribution of new shares of an existing business/division of a parent company. A spinoff is a type of divestiture
> 
> Read more: http://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/spinoff.asp#ixzz1WnVMX8Ks
> ...




Large companies are not run by one or two people. Here is a typical example 
Using Influence to Get Things Done This is extremely typical of business.

It seems the ones who want to believe they are in cahoots, sharing R&D, etc. have only supplied links that certain individuals have stock in both companies. This means very little as far as the actual product going out the door. You yourself can buy into two or three companies but it proves nothing at a way less than controlling interest %. Furthermore why would you buy two competing companies when you know one is in direct competition with the other. Thats is how to how to bankrupt yourself you will not win. GM tried it and it nearly sunk them. If anything the fact ASRock is going into the high end motherboard arena should even dispel the myth even more that they are not run as one company. That would be a nightmare considering each ASUS and ASRock are not the same company therefore two totally separate sets of stockholders have to be answered to. 

I really would like to see some statements (links) to anything from ASUS to ASRock or Asustek to Pegatron stating they are sharing resources since the spin off. I see a lot of claims but no evidence.

There has been a good discussion going on so lets be civil and personally attack each other.


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 2. Asus boss: "Hmm, company is getting too big and complicated. Lets get sell ASRock and other parts for monies! Oh, and keep some Pegatron shares so that they cannot screw with our manufacturing. ASRock, you are on your own now, not part of us anymore" <- This happened on May/June 2010
> 3. Asus and ASRock are now separate entities, each with their own products and engineering team and so on.


 Proof?




btarunr said:


> ASRock is fully owned by Pegatron.





heky said:


> Asus is the owner of Pegatron International Investment Co., Ltd. It *OWNS* it *WHOLLY*!!!



We need to get the facts straight because these companies are in stock market they are not owned wholly by anyone. But It can keep the majority of stock or the stock that controls the decisions for yourself to decide the fate of the company.

That what Asus did it created a company (Pegatron) to handle the factories and production lines, put it up on the stock market and keept the stock that has the power and moved the ASrock line to Pegatron.


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok guys, i have added an attachement. Its the financial plans of pegatron for 2010, If you read the documnet, you will see, that asustek owns pegatron international investments, and why it did what it did! 

Waht now btarunr, i have 100% proof the companies are connected. Its even elaborated in the document why they did it. 

Now stop saying the companies are not related, please!

edit: The file is too big, i will give a link:

http://www.pegatroncorp.com/download/FinancialStatements_2010_1Q_eng.pdf


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 2, 2011)

Altered said:


> Furthermore why would you buy two competing companies when you know one is in direct competition with the other. Thats is how to how to bankrupt yourself you will not win. GM tried it and it nearly sunk them. If anything the fact ASRock is going into the high end motherboard arena should even dispel the myth even more that they are not run as one company. That would be a nightmare considering each ASUS and ASRock are not the same company therefore two totally separate sets of stockholders have to be answered to.



since you brought the GM into this....
They have Buick, Cadillac, GMC, Chevrolet, Vauxhall, Opel and Holden. separate companies but all controlled by GM

Asus, ASrock, Pegatron is the same thing but not officially.


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

Read the document SkullFox, i have proved them wrong! It is stated black on white, that Asustek is the owner of pegatron international investments.


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

Once and for all!


----------



## Altered (Sep 2, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> since you brought the GM into this....
> They have Buick, Cadillac, GMC, Chevrolet, Vauxhall, Opel and Holden. separate companies but all controlled by GM
> 
> Asus, ASrock, Pegatron is the same thing but not officially.



So GM now has a say in what Spyker Cars since they no longer own them but someone at GM surely has some stock of Saab?


----------



## Altered (Sep 2, 2011)

heky said:


> Once and for all!



I think your confused about the business model. ASRock has to answer to its very own board members and stock holders not ASUS.


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

I am done with this, i have prooven that ASUS and Asrock are connected, am done convincing others who have set their minds to the opposite. Have fun...


----------



## Altered (Sep 2, 2011)

heky said:


> ASUS is the biggest stock holder!


Damn you got me I could a swore it was Asustek.  

Why hasnt anyone shown any information where ASUS and ASRock share information? I find stuff like 



> The company and Garmin Ltd. have formed a strategic alliance to design, manufacture and distribute co-branded location-centric mobile phones. Garmin and ASUS engages in the joint development of a range of mobile phone product line, which would be known as the Garmin-Asus nuvifone series. The company has entered into a collaboration with DeviceVM, Ltd. to integrate Splashtop's platform into its motherboards, starting with the ASUS P5E3 Deluxe. Splashtop is a new technology developed by DeviceVM that enables users to boot their PCs and access the Internet in seconds. The company and Giga Byte Technology Co., Ltd. announced that they are in the process of forming a 49:51 joint venture. Gigabyte would transfer the assets and operations of its branded motherboard and graphic card business to the joint venture. The company and Huan Hsin Holdings, Ltd. Would invest in a joint venture company to manufacture notebook casings in Shanghai, China. The joint venture would be undertaken by Huan Hsin's wholly-owned subsidiary Huan Hsin (BVI), Ltd. and ASUS' unit Casetek Holdings, Ltd. Huan Hsin would have a 51% stake in the venture, which would in turn incorporate a company in Shanghai to set up a plant to manufacture notebook casings. In November 2007, Asus Technology, Inc. launched its PDA mobile phones in the Indian market. Asus has launched P526 and M530W models of PDA phones in India. Realtek Semiconductor Corp. is collaborating with ASUSTeK Computer, Inc. on wireless monitors; a new product series designed to set a new paradigm for monitor convenience and ease of use, employing Wireless USB technology from Realtek. On September 24, 2009, Disney Consumer Products Inc. (DCP) and ASUSTeK Computer Inc. have collaborated to develop the Disney Netbook, a netbook computer for children that's fun, Web-safe and easy to use.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot_article.asp?ticker=2357:TT

but not one reference to where ASUS has collaborated with ASRock. I am not saying it hasnt happened I just do not see it. But yet we have many people saying it proving it must be like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2011)

heky said:


> Read the document SkullFox, i have proved them wrong! It is stated black on white, that Asustek is the owner of pegatron international investments.



Pegatron Corporation =/= Pegatron International Investments. Its Pegatron Corp which is manufacturing the things (and own ASRock if Bta is right), not Pegatron International Investments. Also, I have clarified that Asus owns 25% of Pegatron Corp, but that position is only for their manufacturing side as per their financial statement for FY2010. You can join the dots and say that ASRock is still part of Asus, but it remains a fact that ASRock is more of a separate entity than under control of ASUS. 

Skullfox: The proof you want is on page 3, with the FY statements.


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 2, 2011)

Altered said:


> I think your confused about the business model. ASRock has to answer to its very own board members and stock holders not ASUS.


They are the same... the board members are the same or some of them are the same.



Altered said:


> but not one reference to where ASUS has collaborated with ASRock. I am not saying it hasnt happened I just do not see it. But yet we have many people saying it proving it must be like finding a needle in a haystack.



the UEFI Bios on their boards is exactly the same. maybe one has one background and the other another background, but, it is the same.

various reviews simply state that the bios found in ASrock is a direct copy of Asus.


Guys, we have spined off our thread. but it is still on http://www.techpowerup.com


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Pegatron Corporation =/= Pegatron International Investments. Its Pegatron Corp which is manufacturing the things (and own ASRock if Bta is right), not Pegatron International Investments. Also, I have clarified that Asus owns 25% of Pegatron Corp, but that position is only for their manufacturing side as per their financial statement for FY2010. You can join the dots and say that ASRock is still part of Asus, but it remains a fact that ASRock is more of a separate entity than under control of ASUS.
> 
> Skullfox: The proof you want is on page 3, with the FY statements.



Whats the matter with you, you obviously cant read, Pegatron International Investments and Pegatron Corporation are one and the same, they merged!!!


----------



## Steven B (Sep 19, 2011)

UEFi comes from AMI, they all have to use the AMI template, even GB has to use it for their X79 boards, even though they own the AWARD BIOS team. The BIOSes don't look the same as anyone else using AMI.

btrunr is correct ASUS used to own them, about a year or so ago they broke off and are now totally different companies, but they still buy together in bulk.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, I didn't read the whole thing, but the original post seems rather...wrong!

You say ASRock and ASUS are no way related.  But they share foundry contracts, and ASRock gets access to ASUS' Intellectual Property(and I assume ASUS gets access to ASRock's IP as well), according to your own picture you posted right after saying they aren't related.  *That seems pretty f'n related to me.*

Yes, they broke up into two "seperate" companies a while ago.  However, they still share technology and information as if they were the same company.


----------



## xenocide (Sep 19, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You say ASRock and ASUS are no way related.  But they share foundry contracts, and ASRock gets access to ASUS' Intellectual Property(and I assume ASUS gets access to ASRock's IP as well), according to your own picture you posted right after saying they aren't related.  *That seems pretty f'n related to me.*



IBM and Samsung trade those things, must be the same company right?

His initial point was that although they were closely affiliated at one time, they are no longer the same company.  It's no longer a case of "ASrock is just ASUS knock-off's."  But rather it is now "ASrock and ASUS are seperately owned and compete head to head on all market segments (when it comes to Motherboards at least)".  While I admit saying they are _completely_ unrelated may be misleading, in the context of one owning the other, it still stands.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 19, 2011)

xenocide said:


> IBM and Samsung trade those things, must be the same company right?



I didn't say they were the same company, I said they were related and the original post said they weren't.

Related =/= Same Company

I'm related to my brother, that doesn't make us the same person.


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 19, 2011)

In my view Asus is moving out of MB manufacture and ASrock will take its place, that's why all of this is happening...

@xenocide they weren't "closely affiliated at one time". Asus owned (Officially) ASrock. They still continue to be connected and they are still owned by the same people. Did you notice the logos have the same design? its a clue...


----------



## xenocide (Sep 20, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> @xenocide they weren't "closely affiliated at one time". Asus owned (Officially) ASrock. They still continue to be connected and they are still owned by the same people. Did you notice the logos have the same design? its a clue...



Does "closely affiliated" not mean exactly that?  ASUStek owned ASrock, and then it became part of Pegitron. which is a seperate entity from ASUStek.  Therefore, they are not owned by the same people.  Some people probably own shares in both, but Google CEO's own\have owned shares in Apple, that does not imply ownership.

I already said saying they were "In no way related" was inaccurate, but it's not as though ASUS owns ASrock which some people still insist.


----------



## SpeedwayNative (Sep 20, 2011)

IMHO ASUS is the top mobo, and if they spawned a clone in AZrock, then we know they are good boards as well!  If they are now competing, then no matter where the money goes, we the consumers usually do come out ahead with prices!  

$echo "Thumbs Up"

@skullfox...I highly doubt that ASUS is even remotely thinking about getting out of the mobo manufacturing!  Why would they ever leave a market that they have a huge share in?


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 20, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Does "closely affiliated" not mean exactly that?  ASUStek owned ASrock, and then it became part of Pegitron. which is a seperate entity from ASUStek.  Therefore, they are not owned by the same people.  Some people probably own shares in both, but Google CEO's own\have owned shares in Apple, that does not imply ownership.
> 
> I already said saying they were "In no way related" was inaccurate, but it's not as though ASUS owns ASrock which some people still insist.



If you read the whole thread you would know that we already proved that Pegatron is owned by Asus and ASrock is owned by Pegatron, so Asus owns ASrock (When I say "owns" I don't mean it is 100% owned by Asus, what I mean is that they posses the deciding shares).



SpeedwayNative said:


> @skullfox...I highly doubt that ASUS is even remotely thinking about getting out of the mobo manufacturing!  Why would they ever leave a market that they have a huge share in?



Read somewhere that they created Pegatron and gave ASrock to Pegatron to focus on competing in another areas against HP, Dell, etc...

So in my view they created ASrock for one of two things: either they will step out of Mobos and leave everything to ASrock or they will use rebadged/repainted ASrock Mobos.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> Read somewhere that they created Pegatron and gave ASrock to Pegatron to focus on competing in another areas against HP, Dell, etc...
> 
> So in my view they created ASrock for one of two things: either they will step out of Mobos and leave everything to ASrock or they will use rebadged/repainted ASrock Mobos.



#1 - I highly doubt they will step out of the market. they own a huge market share and they are one of the major competing brands.

ASrock are making good boards, but i dont think their quite upto the same level as Asus boards. I am no way stating they are low performing, low quality peices of shit that nobody would want to buy, but they arent at the stage where they can take over 1:1.

#2 - Competing with HP??? HP are long gone, No more Pc's or Printers. they can only really compete with HP in Industry and in the laptop department (i think HP are still doing laptops....) No idea how deep Asus are in the Industry side of the game, but those are like multimillion dollar contracts and there are big names there that have been there since day one and only exist within the industrial market and nowhere else.

Asus wont make a profit making computers like HP. they might make a few gaming computers and sell them on, but i dont see them taking over the space that HP left.



Asus wont leave the mobo market. If they do then I will jump off a bridge


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 20, 2011)

I always though that ASrock was the second tier brand of Asus, in the same way PCChips was from ECS.

Good to know that they are currently mostly different


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 20, 2011)

right now the ASrock Fatal1ty Z68 is comparable to the ROG series Boards from Asus.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> right now the ASrock Fatal1ty Z68 is comparable to the ROG series Boards from Asus.



are you suggesting that Asus is profiteering in that case? because AsRocks Fatality boards are cheaper then Asus's ROG boards.


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 20, 2011)

what do you mean Profiteering?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

you said AsRocks Fatality boards were on the same level as Asus ROG boards. but Asrock's boards are cheaper then ROG boards. and Asus charges some serious money for an ROG board. the AsRock Fatality boards ive seen are as affordable as an Asus Pro or Deluxe series board.


So Asus are just profiteering because they charge in excess of £200 for a ROG board where a AsRock Fatality can be had as little as £130-150.

I dont think the boards are on the same level, but you seem to think they are


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 20, 2011)

the boards are theirs and they can charge whatever they want...

I mean the boards have comparable features/performance


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

so yes, they are profiteering then


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 20, 2011)

whatever....

In real world there are lots of examples like that... don't know where is the surprise


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

And because they are profiteering, do you think Asus will be in a hurry to leave this cash cow??? My thoughts exactly


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 20, 2011)

Four things are irrefutable.

1. Asus owns shares in Pegatron Corp
2. They share many of the same people CEO's ..etc
3. ASRock gets access to ASUS' Intellectual Property
4. They share the same foundry

Also,  They are all within 1500metres of each other.  Not that this matters but I just thought I'd throw this in there for fun!

Pegatron (yellow), Asus (Red), AsRock (red A)


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## SkullFox (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> And because they are profiteering, do you think Asus will be in a hurry to leave this cash cow??? My thoughts exactly



they will just make profiteering with ASrock. Don't worry


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

I will bet £20 that they wont leave the market within 20years.


----------



## SpeedwayNative (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I will bet £20 that they wont leave the market within 20years.



I would bet my house   Point is ASUS isn't going anywhere skull.  They pretty much run the show in the mobo world.  Most OCers know if you want the biggest OCs, you go ASUS!  Didn't AMD just set a new World Record on an ASUS board


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2011)

SpeedwayNative said:


> I would bet my house   Point is ASUS isn't going anywhere skull.  They pretty much run the show in the mobo world.  Most OCers know if you want the biggest OCs, you go ASUS!  Didn't AMD just set a new World Record on an ASUS board



not always true, biostar and AsRock have had a few killers, n they were pretty much bare bones models


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

I still see ASrock as a cheaper version of ASUS most of the time.. I even own one and it's running good, but it's a cheap peice of junk. It's prob because I got a combo board but i still see and will prob forever see ASUS as the big bro.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm actually looking to buying an AM3+ mobo, for price/performance which is the better deal the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX  or ASUS Crosshair V ?

Both are out standing mobos so I can't decided.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I still see ASrock as a cheaper version of ASUS most of the time.. I even own one and it's running good, but it's a cheap peice of junk. It's prob because I got a combo board but i still see and will prob forever see ASUS as the big bro.



bros machine has 970 Extreme4 n it certainly has the provisions needed for a good machine


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> bros machine has 970 Extreme4 n it certainly has the provisions needed for a good machine



I'm not saying they don't have very high end boards.. Arn't they the first people to use 16x gen 3? It's like cheese its and cheese nips. They are about they same, but one is the rip off... Even though it seems like ASrock mobos are getting better than ASUS.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm not saying they don't have very high end boards.. Arn't they the first people to use 16x gen 3? It's like cheese its and cheese nips. They are about they same, but one is the rip off... Even though it seems like ASrock mobos are getting better than ASUS.



ever since they became their own entity n not owned by Asus Yes, just because a company may have partial interest in it via stocks doesnt mean they own it.


----------



## heky (Sep 21, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> ever since they became their own entity n not owned by Asus Yes, just because a company may have partial interest in it via stocks doesnt mean they own it.



Yeah right, and i am the king of england.


----------



## Steven B (Sep 21, 2011)

SpeedwayNative said:


> I would bet my house   Point is ASUS isn't going anywhere skull.  They pretty much run the show in the mobo world.  Most OCers know if you want the biggest OCs, you go ASUS!  Didn't AMD just set a new World Record on an ASUS board



you think that is a coincidence or just the OCers choice? ever heard of demanded exclusivity by a company towards OCers? i have only heard


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

Steven B said:


> you think that is a coincidence or just the OCers choice? ever heard of demanded exclusivity by a company towards OCers? i have only heard



Its not a coincidence. Its the fact that they know how to make a good board.

Im not saying other big names like Gigabyte or MSI (etc etc) cant do the same. but overall Asus is more popular.


----------



## Steven B (Sep 21, 2011)

yes because they have been huge, but it usually isn't the OCers choice who they use, even if the Crosshair 5 is better than the rest, it doesn't mean they had a choice in this case.  Why do you think some top OCers get fed up so quickly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

Its hard to judge what kind of hardware is OCers choice with so much competition in that arena.

Its more to do with brand loyalty IMO. People have bought and used Asus boards for years and it makes sense when upgrading to look for a board from the same brand if it has served them well. 

Ive used Asus boards for a long time. and ive managed to get some decent clocks on their boards. I strayed from the Asus path after Biostar got a huge recommendation with thei TP45 ipower boards but mine had an FSB wall and refused to go about 470FSB when they proudly slap stickers on the box to advertise they managed to hit 600FSB+

I pushed it over 470FSB to see what happened and the board never booted again. 

voltages were within safe limits and there was no smell of burning. just refused to show anything on screen when i powered up.

RMA'd it and picked up an Asus P5Q Pro which went upto 500FSB with no complaints. unfortunately my Q9550 was the limiting factor and i could only go as high as 3910Mhz.

Im probably gonna go try out an MSI board when it comes to upgrading my system


----------



## Steven B (Sep 21, 2011)

in competitions or in public demos every piece of hardware shown is considered advertising. ASUS ussually does have the top OC boards, at least for LGA1155 and 990FX they do. 990fx because the others GB in particular has vdroop and no llc yet, so the asus is the obvious choice. For LGA1155 the GB are excellent boards, but their BIOS can be troublesome, except for the SNiper 2 which has a really good BIOS and suprising vregulation, except its not a benching board. X79 should be interesting., For instance with X58 and P55 GB, EVGA, ASUS all had top boards built for extreme OC. Maybe its becuase GB only makes extreme OC boards for Very good OC Intel platforms, and EVGA only makes a good OC board once every 8 years lol like sequedas. 

I am just saying the benchers ussually never pick the hardware for an event like this. now that the ASUS board has this recognition ppl will follow and get teh same board b/c they want WRs. Don't be naive.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

Im talking about boards in general. not Benchmarking contests.

With benchmarking constests. Most of the time they will have sponsors that will provide hardware for them and by sponsors I dont mean the hosts themselves.

Unless everyone is a WR bencher to you then thats an entirely different story.


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 22, 2011)

I wonder why DFI is not in this war.... They used to have the best boards for OCers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> I wonder why DFI is not in this war.... They used to have the best boards for OCers



They lost a lot of keymembers #1 being the board designer.

I think they tried to recruit new staff but i dont think it turned out too well so they went into limbo then the CEO decided they were pulling out of the commercial market and focusing on the OEM/industrial market instead.

This is all i have though. Bi-tech.net sent some of their guys around to their HQ in Taiwan and they didnt really want to comment on what happend, why it happened and what went wrong. all they said was they were pulling out and refocusing the efforts elsewhere.

None of the staff there was willing to talk about it.

Kinda sad IMO for one of the most influential companies that bought some serious overclocking hardware to the masses back in the Socket 939 and pre-939 era to end up in the gutter like they did but thats life


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 22, 2011)

I had a mean Lanparty Board... man!! that thing could OC like no other...


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 22, 2011)

SkullFox said:


> I wonder why DFI is not in this war.... They used to have the best boards for OCers



And for reliability in my experience. A prebuilt computer I had from 1999 to 2006 had a DFI (don't remember the model) board, and was strong during that period despite it was very "mistreated" because with it, my family and I learned to use a computer, only the bad caps, which plagued most mobo released at that time, killed it


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine was the NF4 which at the time was plagued by USB issues. This was because of the nForce chipset, some of them had huge problems with USB ports, mine were not severe.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2011)

I had an Asus A8N32 Deluxe with what i think was an NF4 Ultra chipset. Never had any problems with it. was a good overclocker


----------



## WhoDecidedThat (Dec 23, 2011)

Holy f**k! This is such a long thread! But anyway why the hell we as consumers care about they are related or not if we are getting what we want?


----------



## ASRockIQ (Dec 27, 2011)

just plain and simple guys as i have known for a while now 

ASUS is the parent Company and that's that. let it be as is. ASRock though is heating up the battle with ASUS with new board Designs which now the new AMD AM3+ Boards look awesome! i may get one


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 27, 2011)

why the fuck are you bumping this ... dead thread is dead let it stay dead ... kkthx


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 27, 2011)

ASRockIQ said:


> just plain and simple guys as i have known for a while now
> 
> ASUS is the parent Company and that's that. let it be as is. ASRock though is heating up the battle with ASUS with new board Designs which now the new AMD AM3+ Boards look awesome! i may get one



im thinking of selling my Asus with POS quality and gettin them AM3+ ones !


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2011)

ASRockIQ said:


> just plain and simple guys as i have known for a while now
> 
> ASUS is the parent Company and that's that. let it be as is. ASRock though is heating up the battle with ASUS with new board Designs which now the new AMD AM3+ Boards look awesome! i may get one



As of last year AsRock is a separate company not owned by Asus. Asus holds a small stock percentage but that doesnt mean they are owned by them.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 27, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> As of last year AsRock is a separate company not owned by Asus. Asus holds a small stock percentage but that doesnt mean they are owned by them.



Wow, this is a long thread... as BT stated, ASRock is owned by *Pagatron*:

Look here:
http://www.pegatroncorp.com/company/businessOperation.php

What dealings Pagatron has with ASUS, I do not know.

Disclaimer:  I'm an ASUS fan.


----------



## SkullFox (Dec 28, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> As of last year AsRock is a separate company not owned by Asus. Asus holds a small stock percentage but that doesnt mean they are owned by them.


 Sources?


Sasqui said:


> Wow, this is a long thread... as BT stated, ASRock is owned by *Pagatron*:
> 
> Look here:
> http://www.pegatroncorp.com/company/businessOperation.php
> ...


We have proved already that AsusTek owns Pegatron and Pegatron owns ASrock by what margins it is not clear, but, they have a lot of power that most of the board of directors are the same between the companies.


----------



## Questors (Feb 23, 2012)

Let's see...

I was a wholly owned subsidary of my Parents (the Company).  This Company produced Offspring companies in me and my siblings.  However, I grew so fast and to such proportions, we agreed I had to be spun off and become my own company. I then expanded my company with a partner and we began the business of producing Offspring (popular product!).  Meanwhile the Parents are located 1543 miles away and have shifted their business from manufacturing to services. Specifically, the spoiling of local grandchildren (also a popular service).  My Offspring Company is still related to the Parent Company, even though each company is in a completely different business and revenues are not shared.  I am still related to my Sibling Companies, even though they are in a different business as well.  A service related business of providing both material and logical products to their Offspring Companies.  While revenues are still shared, their Offspring companies are becoming mature enough to be spun off and cut revenue sharing.  In the end, all of these companies will still be related, yet completely separate entities wholly owned by themselves with no revenue sharing between companies.  What's so complicated here?


----------



## Steven B (Feb 23, 2012)

if your brain works like that i feel bad for you lol


----------

